# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  CISCO C3640 - max FLASH - max RAM για CCNA, CCNP μαθήματα

## SV1JRT

Χαρίζετε router CISCO C3640 - max FLASH - max RAM για CCNA, CCNP μαθήματα.
Χωρίς κάρτες επέκτασης.
- Δίνετε *ΜΟΝΟ* και *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ* σε μέλη του HLEKTRONIKA που έχουν *πάνω από 150 post σε τεχνικά θέματα*.
- Προτιμούνται φοιτητές πληροφορικής.
- *Παραλαβή ΜΟΝΟ από το σπίτι μου*, στην Αργυρούπολη, σε ημέρα και ώρα που θα συμφωνηθεί.
- *ΔΕΝ κάνω αποστολή με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο μέσο.*
- ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ.


.

----------

